# Martial Arts Bloopers



## Neal (Jan 24, 2007)

http://www.bullshido.net/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/327/cat/524


----------



## Carol (Jan 24, 2007)

Neal said:


> http://www.bullshido.net/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/327/cat/524


 
Link doesn't work


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 24, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Link doesn't work



?? Works for me. Those were great.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jan 24, 2007)

Same bloopers are at 



 in case you couldn't see them at the other site.


----------



## shrek (Feb 3, 2007)

Retitle it as "Things you don't want to happen to you at the Tournament"


----------



## Infinite (Feb 3, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Link doesn't work


Carol is it not you that posts, "Link doesn't work." on every bullshido?

Me thinks you have issues with that site.

--Infy


----------

